# a little bit of help please



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

ok well i bought this young tiel (cockitiel) and his/her feet seem bad to me like i dont know he tap dances on a perch and waddles when he walks i dont know if this is all because he is young and has never perched befor or if there is something wrong with him his feet look fine to me tho like there not twisted or anything can anyone give me any information?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Some of them do that especially when showing impatience or something attracts their attention. Let him/her settle in the new environment.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

ok thank you it is only 12 weeks so i hope it's ok it's a white face tiel and i bough t him for 23.00 i wil post some pics after


----------

